# Memorial Day Tactical Gear Sales Thread



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Not to detract from the solemnity of the day, but many companies that cater to LE/.mil offer some serious discounts. Ive compiled a bunch, feel free to add anything you come across:

Tactical Tailor: 50% off all ACU and Foliage Green pattern gear
http://www.tacticaltailor.com/
Stateside Man Goods is offering 20% off between 05/22/2013 and 05/29/2013
Discount code - MEMORIAL
Unity Tactical:
15% Discount on All FUSION items for MDW.
Code: MDW15OF
Primary Arms Sale:
http://info.primaryarms.com/public/...tNXL..AWNdIA.b..l.BStr.b.UZ1qEA.UZ1qEA.GOtX6A
Tactical Distributors 20% off code: REMEMBER20
VZ Grips is 15% off all 1911 grips until monday
code: MDAY2013
Quantico Tactical has a Memorial Weekend sale. But they shut down their stores and website on Memorial Day, in honor of the men and women who gave all. Sale is through Sunday.
Code: MEM2013
AGS armament are offering free shipping for orders over $99.
Wwww.agsarmament.com
SKD Tactical is 10% off almost everything thru midnight Memorial Day.
Mechanix has their vent glove on sale for $15 with free shipping, they have them in all black and in a dark grey/black combo.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

In celebration of the Memorial Day Holiday, Comp-Tac is offering a 15% discount on your entire online purchase! Enter the code "MDAY-0513" in the Coupon Redemption Code box when checking out to receive your discount. This code must be typed into the redeem box, all caps with no spaces. If you copy and paste it, the system will not accept this code.

Www.lapolicegear.com
10% off, $3.99 ups shipping
Coupon Code MD13


----------

